
Show HN: We're building essential hardware alerts right into log management - BlueMatador
https://blog.bluematador.com/posts/how-essential-alerts-could-have-saved-the-millennium-falcon/
======
borplk
Nice job. However I don't think this technically counts as "Show HN".

~~~
BlueMatador
Maybe as a regular submission, or what do you think? We are hoping to get
feedback from the community on the alerts system and if it meets the needs of
DevOps personnel.

~~~
borplk
I think it was a blog post so a regular submission fits.

I guess you could also do an "Ask HN". Ask people what their pain points are
with alert systems.

Here I'll give you one, I want heartbeat alerts to be the default so if my
server goes up in smokes I can trust that the alert is going to happen.

In everything I want the alert to be "the absence of proof that everything is
good" not "the presence of proof that something is bad".

